# Male or female



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

I have this Lethrinops marginatus red fin about a year now. It's almost 4 inch.

It's an unrevealed male or a female???


Lethrinops marginatus red fin


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

I would say female, but if you have it in with the borleyi and others it probably won't color up properly and may just be sub-dominant in your tank. I would move it in another tank with 3/4 females to see if it will color up.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks male to me. What are the tank mates?


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Tank mates are:

7xLabidochromis caeruleus
3xLabidochromis hongi SRT
5xPseudotropheus acei Msuli
3xMetriaclima sp.Daktari
2xMetriaclima zebra Chilumba "Luwino Reef"
2xIodotropheus sprengerae
2xCyrtocara moori
2xProtomelas taeniolatus Boadzulu Red
3xCopadichromis borleyi Kadango red fin

If I move the Lethrinops in another tank, all alone, so no other fish could dominate him, would it color up, if he's a male ???


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably would color if you moved him but you don't really want to isolate him. I would move him to a tank with other fish who are fairly docile as well or you could add some females for him. They are pretty when they color.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

One year later, it turned up to be male, after all.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice looking fish!!

Did you end up leaving him with your original stock list?

How big did he get before he colored up?


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

same tank, 95% same stocklist

4,5 inches

It just started to color up a week ago. he's still doing it


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Pretty fish !!


----------

